# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  SYMVPN (PPTP)

## tyapikm

Здравствуйте!!! Поставил на Nokia E52 прогу SYMVPN - после установки требует код активации!!! В нете ищу 2-ю неделю ничего не могу найти!!! Может у кого то есть етот ключик или какой то крякИ?

----------


## tnet

> Поставил на Nokia E52 прогу SYMVPN - после установки требует код активации!!!


Код активации *не требуется* для бесплатного использования полнофункциональной Trial версии в течении 2 недель.
После старта программы нужно просто выбрать опцию "Скачать и зарегистрировать Trial лицензию", при этом Trial лицензия будет скачана через Интернет и будет предложено зарегистрировать эту лицензию на телефоне. После этого нужно перегрузить телефон и можно пользоваться программой в течении 2-х недель. Детальное описание имеется в документации на сайте разработчиков. 

Если программа действительно нужна, то тогда _в течении ограниченного времени_ можете купить со скидкой на этой странице.




> В нете ищу 2-ю неделю ничего не могу найти!!! Может у кого то есть етот ключик или какой то крякИ?


Если покупать не планируете, то тогда не стоит тратить своё время на поиски нелегальной версии. Пустая трата времени.


Последняя текущая версия программы SymVPN находится на сайте telexy.com
Эта программа предназначена для использования на телефонах под управлением следующих Операционных Систем:
Series 60 5th Edition (Symbian^1)Series 60 3rd Edition Feature Pack 2
На сайте www.telexy.com представлен список телефонов которые поддерживаются этой программой. Там же к каждой программе имеется документация и  FAQ. При необходимости документацию можно легко перевести с английского на русский используя один из On-Line переводчиков, например Google Translate.

*Видео материалы и руководства созданные пользователям* представлены на этой странице: Telexy software. Third-party Video materials.

----------


## tnet

Сейчас в интернете можно найти сайты которые предлагают бесплатный PPTP VPN сервис, в таком случае может быть интересна возможность использования программы SymVPN с помесячной оплатой. Плюс первые пол-месяца этой программой можно пользоваться вообще бесплатно.

----------

